# Frogs and Toads



## Jim

I never fished this technique. Everyone makes them now and it seems I need to learn it. I've read about them on the other forums, and I know there are some good ones and bad ones. By that I mean some tend to roll over and not splash enough and rip apart. 

Which brand do you guys use, What size hooks, and how do you rig them.

I guess if you are going to burn them off the lilly pads you would Texas rig them, Use a heavy rod and a fast reel? Does this make sense?

Jim

I see BassPro has the HumpinToad and it looks pretty good???


----------



## MissouriBassin

The only one I have tried is the Sizmic PopN' Toad. I like the cupped front end. Makes a nice chugging sound when "popped". I used a 3/0 Gamakatsu EWG hook. I have caught a few on this bait but haven't used it enough to really give my opinion about it. So far, I do like the profile in the water and the way it responds with a twitch of the rod. I will definitely give this bait more time this year though.


----------



## Jim

Do you fish this frog like a popper, or can you also rip it across the pads.
Im going to buy a coupe of packages and check them out! I like the fact that you can Pop them compared to the rest. There is always that small opening in a bed of lilly pads that you can stop this thing on and pop it to get those bass to come up and annihilate it!


And then in my case Panic with the explosion and set the hook too quick and lose the fish! #-o :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriBassin

I have only popped it acrossed the pads, and like I said I really haven't given this bait a fighting chance yet. I really got into Wave Worms and Senkos this last summer. They just flat out produce! But, you just can't replace a topwater hit, can ya?


----------



## Captain Ahab

I loves me some toads at night! Zoom Horny Toads for me - black, black and yellow or dark green only please


----------



## Jim

*Stop resurrecting old threads!* but since you did, we are going to have a frog smack down this year!

Im almost ready.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340853#p340853 said:


> Jim » Wed Feb 05, 2014 7:39 am[/url]"]*Stop resurrecting old threads!* but since you did, we are going to have a frog smack down this year!
> 
> Im almost ready.




Please - I have seen you try and use a frog, like a 4 yr old girl riding a wild horse - lots of screaming and not much control 


Bring it frog man!


----------



## Country Dave

_I have a punch of frog style poppers with the concaved heads. I love all poppers and top waters stuff. The soft plastic frogs work great as well, especially when there is a lot of mat and heavy cover. No better way to spank the large mouth IMHO.................... :mrgreen: _


----------



## Country Dave

_Check this out,_

https://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13916165685058&key=77961b9a2d5b60949560b44701673a49&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tinboats.net%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D8%26t%3D29748%26start%3D15&v=1&libId=c07674be-a5d3-470a-a2cd-3f2094370ef5&out=https%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FHDIGyozPnKI&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tinboats.net%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D8%26t%3D29748&title=Are%20crankbaits%20overrated%3F%20-%20TinBoats.net&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FHDIGyozPnKI


----------



## Jim

Im almost positive he is a member here.


----------



## Country Dave

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340901#p340901 said:


> Jim » Today, 13:52[/url]"]Im almost positive he is a member here.



_Hey that's awesome. _


----------



## Johnny

This goes back to what some people think of ....
washing your hands, putting fish oil on your hands, washing your bait, yada yada yada .....

do you really think that fish actually stopped for an instant to LOOK at that frog ???
much less, SMELLED it ?? It could have been a can opener for all he knew.

When big bass are hungry or just plain territorial, they will smash ANYTHING that is
put in front of them with the same ferocity.

I currently have two of the BPS HumpinToads with the twin hooks on the back.
Planning to go this week and stock up on several topwater softies like the frogs, mouse, lizards, etc.


----------



## ccm

Hooked the biggest bass of my life on a Ribbit Frog Pearl on bottom with watermelon red on top. Never saw a fish pull a 20ft fiberglass bass boat around and forward before. Hooked the fish on a bed and lost it because I used the wrong style hook. I used a regular Owner 5/0 J hook if I had used the extra wide gap I might have landed a possible share lunker fish. Dad thought it was a catfish until he saw it in the clear water ( I saw it engulf the frog ). I have been hooked on trophy bass fishing ever since. Got my first 10.5 out of Lake Fork this year. On soft plastic Frogs like the Ribbit, Horny Toad, Seismic toad, etc... I suggest using an extra wide gap hook. In either a 4/0 or 5/0 or else the plastic will just bunch up and you wont get a good hook set. I like to Texas rig the Ribbit's with a pegged 1/8 OZ weight in front. Use heavy line and a fast rod ( heavy flipping stick ). I like Mono, either 20 or 25lb Berkley Big Game. You can buzz them on top or work them sub surface. They also work well for bed fishing, I caught my first 3lb crappie this way. Defiantly a technique worth learning and experimenting around with.


----------



## bobberboy

My partner and I almost exclusively use top water baits and frogs are the best. My partner Theresa especially kills the bass with her Big Foot frog baits. We each have a box with nothing but frogs of various kinds. We love the thick lily pads and toss the frogs right on top of them, drag them across the holes and wait for the explosion. I think the one with the big flappy feet is the killer one. It's like a little wind-up boat making all kinds of commotion on the surface.

In a way it reminds me of fly casting where you are continuously casting and might get one strike in 30 or 40 casts - if you're lucky. With trout you have a split second before they realize the fly is fake but with bass you have a count of two before you set the hook. It's a blast.

Where we fish the frogs seem to be better early in the season before the water warms up too much and the fish head for deeper water. But in really thick pads we've had luck through the summer as well.


----------



## muskiemike12

I like the Zoom Horny Toad, color not that important, but the hook is. I rig it with a 4/0 Gamakatsu EWG Superline hook. When you burn it back to the boat or across open water it works just like a buzzbait.


----------



## RedZone Baits

I fish my personal frogs on a MH 7-8' rod. I also use 50lb power pro and a high speed reel (7.1-1 gear ratio)


----------



## aeviaanah

Ive been wanting to get into top water fishing, when is a good time of year to utilize this technique?

Also, do you bring frog to weed end similar to worm technique and expect the bite to occur there? Will they bite through thick floating weeds (thick as you can stand on)?


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362619#p362619 said:


> aeviaanah » Thu Aug 07, 2014 2:02 pm[/url]"]Ive been wanting to get into top water fishing, when is a good time of year to utilize this technique?
> 
> Also, do you bring frog to weed end similar to worm technique and expect the bite to occur there? Will they bite through thick floating weeds (thick as you can stand on)?




The hotter the better for this type of fishing - but where you are probably all year round

And yes - they will crash right through the weeds.


I prefer dark or close to dark for the best action


----------



## aeviaanah

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362665#p362665 said:


> Captain Ahab » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362619#p362619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aeviaanah » Thu Aug 07, 2014 2:02 pm[/url]"]Ive been wanting to get into top water fishing, when is a good time of year to utilize this technique?
> 
> Also, do you bring frog to weed end similar to worm technique and expect the bite to occur there? Will they bite through thick floating weeds (thick as you can stand on)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hotter the better for this type of fishing - but where you are probably all year round
> 
> And yes - they will crash right through the weeds.
> 
> 
> I prefer dark or close to dark for the best action
Click to expand...

I tried a few casts today but quickly went to my go to bait. I'll give it some time later... 

Should I spend time working the weed bed or the area where the bed breaks?


----------



## WPS

Country Dave said:


> _Check this out,_
> 
> https://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13916165685058&key=77961b9a2d5b60949560b44701673a49&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tinboats.net%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D8%26t%3D29748%26start%3D15&v=1&libId=c07674be-a5d3-470a-a2cd-3f2094370ef5&out=https%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FHDIGyozPnKI&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tinboats.net%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D8%26t%3D29748&title=Are%20crankbaits%20overrated%3F%20-%20TinBoats.net&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FHDIGyozPnKI


Hey, Thanks for the YouTube!... That was awesome!!!!! :mrgreen: 

I just bought that same frog (color too) at Walmart this past Thursday!

Haven't got to try it out yet, but can't wait!... I love fishing with frogs!... I have so many different brands, but this one looks the best!


----------



## Captain Ahab

aeviaanah said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362665#p362665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362619#p362619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aeviaanah » Thu Aug 07, 2014 2:02 pm[/url]"]Ive been wanting to get into top water fishing, when is a good time of year to utilize this technique?
> 
> Also, do you bring frog to weed end similar to worm technique and expect the bite to occur there? Will they bite through thick floating weeds (thick as you can stand on)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hotter the better for this type of fishing - but where you are probably all year round
> 
> And yes - they will crash right through the weeds.
> 
> 
> I prefer dark or close to dark for the best action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried a few casts today but quickly went to my go to bait. I'll give it some time later...
> 
> Should I spend time working the weed bed or the area where the bed breaks?
Click to expand...



Sorry - I just saw this post - do not know if in GA the temps still are hot enough for topwater frogs - I assume that they are for at least part of the day.


I like to use the frogs in the super thick stuff - drag it across the weeds and the bass will blow up to get it!


Sometimes a fast retrieve causes then to react - other days I pull it from opening to opening letting it fall 


I like to swim the edges of weed beds in low light conditions - night time it the right time!


----------

